# Install 13.0-RELEASE on apuc2 - Root mount waiting for: CAM



## incorporeal (Jun 16, 2021)

Using the memstick image I have created a USB stick and modified the following settings on the USB. It ultimately hangs and just says
`Root mount waiting for: CAM`  until it eventually sputters out with this error. I have tried both the top and bottom USB slots.

(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
GEOM: new disk ada0
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ADATA SP310 5.2> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 2G0320065595
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 30533MB (62533296 512 byte sectors)
pass0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
pass0: <ADATA SP310 5.2> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
pass0: Serial Number 2G0320065595
pass0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
pass0: Command Queueing enabled
GEOM_PART: partition 11 has end offset beyond last LBA: 62524959 > 62524915
GEOM_PART: integrity check failed (ada0s4, BSD)
GEOM_PART: partition 11 has end offset beyond last LBA: 62524959 > 62524915
GEOM_PART: integrity check failed (diskid/DISK-2G0320065595s4, BSD)
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install...

[/boot/loader.conf


```
# force serial console
boot_serial="YES"
set boot_multicons="YES"
console="comconsole"
comconsole_speed="115200"
# wait longer for USB-stick root device
kern.cam.boot_delay="20000"
kern.cam.scsi_delay="20000"
# avoid igb netisr crashes
hw.igb.enable_msix=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
# mailing list
#vfs.root_mount_always_wait=1
```

/boot/device.hints


```
hint.ahci.0.msi="0"
hint.ahci.1.msi="0"
```

I have referenced endless blogs, posts, and mailing list seem to all say the same thing about settings:








						Installer hangs on apu2
					

Hey all, I'm installing 11.2 on an apu2c0 from pcengines.ch and have run into some trouble.  From a few other threads, I've discovered these boot settings are needed at the loader(8) prompt:  set boot_serial=yes set comconsole_speed=115200 set debug.acpi.disabled=hostres #not sure if this is...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						Memstick installation failure error 19 - on APU2c4
					

I'm trying to install 10.3 using FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img on a PC Engines APU2C4 embedded system. Install medium is an external USB3 flash drive. I'm trying to install to the system's m-SATA SSD. It's a headless setup, serial port only: all done through from a terminal via a...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						Solved - 11.0 on PC Engine APU2
					

Hi,  I have a problem with the installation on FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE on an APU2. I used the official memstick image available but even if the system loads on USB, i am locked on "Booting..." after the boot choice.  I tried to add the parameter "kern.cam.boot_delay=10000" and disable the ACPI...




					forums.freebsd.org
				





			mounting USB drive at boot
		



			how can I make freebsd wait for usb to become active? Or delay mountroot?
		



			How to Install FreeBSD 12.0 on a PC Engines apu2 Machine (apu4c4)
		






						Installing FreeBSD on a PC Engines APU4C2
					

Installing FreeBSD on a PC Engines APU4C2



					blog.funkthat.com
				








						FreeBSD on the apu2c4 - TykBlog
					

Tyklings blog



					blog.tyk.nu


----------



## incorporeal (Jun 16, 2021)

I got lucky. I usually get a different error but the one I posted above made me consider writing a new USB stick. It now boots up totally fine using a different new stick.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 16, 2021)

There are some buggy sticks around. I have a few buggy i bought online.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes and slower sticks you might need delay via this loader setting.
kern.cam.boot_delay="10000"
I was having problems with this too and had to add delay.
Looking at your output I see you doubled the time. That is a good check.

Mine was failing at mountroot. I could see the device was detected late via cam message.


----------

